# Can't Figure Out Whats Wrong



## Gemumasuta656 (Nov 29, 2014)

Right, so I recently replaced the Alternator, tension pulley and battery in my 1998 Nisan Maxima, after we did that we tried to start the car up and it was completely dead, wouldn't even try to turn over, it didn't occur to us until after the fact that the security, clock and ignition lights weren't even on in the car, so we jumped it and it started up just fine, and continued to work for 2 more days after that day, but then on day 4 the car is back to how it was just after replacing everything, and at this point, I'm just not sure whats wrong anymore. Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are still not getting the lights on dash with the key in the "on" position, I would suggest you check your fusible links to make sure there's not an intermittent open when the are moved. Just have someone watch for the dash lights while you wiggle the fusible link wires at the cables...and make sure the cable connections are tight, as well. If you are seeing the dash lights, then I would check for power to the starter solenoid when you put the key to the start position. If you have power and it's not cranking, you may have a bad starter; try tapping it a few times with a hammer.


----------



## Gemumasuta656 (Nov 29, 2014)

We jumped it ok this morning, but I have a feeling its just going to end up being a repeat of last time we jumped it, it'll run just fine for a few days, then die in the driveway overnite. My neighbor suggested testing the battery at the auto-part store, or testing for a short, but I'm not sure how to check for a short.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the battery is running down overnight, you likely have a parasitic draw. When you turn a car off, any drain on the battery in excess of 50 milliamps is too much. You can find articles and YouTube videos on the web instructing how to do this. Just Google, "How to test for a parasitic drain" and you'll get lots of hits.


----------



## Gemumasuta656 (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate to revive this thread, but the problem has started again, only I've noticed a pattern with it. I've noticed that when the car is driven the day before, the car always starts and has battery power, but when left for a day, it will always dye the following morning. I'm not sure if this can help me asses the problem, is it possible that I have another parasitic draw that draws so little over time that it takes almost two days to drain enough power to kill the car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would seem like you either have a bad battery or a parasitic draw. Best thing to do would be to have the battery slow charged overnight and tested. If the battery is good, and I'm assuming the cables are good, clean and tight, then I would test for a parasitic draw.


----------

